

Crosswa.lk: iOS App Discovery Service - freshrap6
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/05/crosswal-lk-the-app-discovery-service-thats-better-than-itunes-genius-is-now-an-app/

======
banana69
How do they know which apps I have on my iPhone? They said they are using
iCloud API, but is that possible?

